# Hauntfactory.com - advertise your haunt!



## hauntfactory.com (Aug 11, 2004)

I run a website - hauntfactory.com - that specializes in creating artwork for posters, ads, flyers or any other media you may need to advertise your haunted attraction. These are professionally designed, high quality digital art at affordable prices. I also design logos and websites. If interested, please let me know. I work fast and can create custom art to fit the needs of your particular haunt.

Thank you for your time,

Scott Roberts
[email protected]
http://www.hauntfactory.com


----------

